
The Longest Nights - timr
http://opinionator.blogs.nytimes.com/2013/01/10/the-longest-nights/?ref=opinion
======
plg
Sick and tired of the idea that depression somehow feeds the creative juices
of the creative class. True depression is an absolutely paralyzing, life-
stopping illness. Creatives who say "depression" fed their creative juices are
really talking about something other than depression. Malaise? Ennuye? Some
hipster version of depression-lite.

